

An interesting take on email - thanatosmin
http://www.susanblackmore.co.uk/2015email.htm

======
greenyoda
_" My email is monitored by others from time to time and they will let me know
if I need to respond. For anything really urgent please contact <address> at
gmail.com"_

It's easy to avoid e-mail when you have an administrative assistant to handle
it for you. Most of us don't have that luxury.

